# Massachusetts Fire Code for Exit Stairs



## alacreative (Jun 20, 2014)

In Massachusetts, for a second floor consisting of 2 exist stairwells as required, do both have to be fire rated or just one?


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2014)

I take it existing building???


----------



## steveray (Jun 20, 2014)

Depends on way too many other variables.....


----------



## alacreative (Jun 20, 2014)

Well its an addition onto existing but the floor I'm referring to is both the new and old included. 2 story building, occupant load of 86 on the second floor.  We have 2 stairwells specified for egress from the second floor.  Are there really that many variables that control this answer?


----------



## steveray (Jun 20, 2014)

YES.......Start here and read all of the related sections.........2009 IBC......SECTION 1022 EXIT ENCLOSURES

1022.1 Enclosures required. Interior exit stairways and interior exit ramps shall be enclosed with fire barriers constructed in accordance with Section 707 or horizontal assemblies constructed in accordance with Section 712, or both. Exit enclosures shall have a fire-resistance rating of not less than 2 hours where connecting four stories or more and not less than 1 hour where connecting less than four stories. The number of stories connected by the exit enclosure shall include any basements but not any mezzanines. Exit enclosures shall have a fire-resistance rating not less than the floor assembly penetrated, but need not exceed 2 hours. Exit enclosures shall lead directly to the exterior of the building or shall be extended to the exterior of the building with an exit passageway conforming to the requirements of Section 1023, except as permitted in Section 1027.1. An exit enclosure shall not be used for any purpose other than means of egress.

Exceptions:

1. In all occupancies, other than Group H and I occupancies, a stairway is not required to be enclosed when the stairway serves an occupant load of less than 10 and the stairway complies with either Item 1.1 or 1.2. In all cases, the maximum number of connecting open stories shall not exceed two.

1.1. The stairway is open to not more than one story above its level of exit discharge; or

1.2. The stairway is open to not more than one story below its level of exit discharge.

2. Exits in buildings of Group A-5 where all portions of the means of egress are essentially open to the outside need not be enclosed.

3. Stairways serving and contained within a single residential dwelling unit or sleeping unit in Group R-1, R-2 or R-3 occupancies are not required to be enclosed.

4. Stairways in open parking structures that serve only the parking structure are not required to be enclosed.

5. Stairways in Group I-3 occupancies, as provided for in Section 408.3.8, are not required to be enclosed.

6. Means of egress stairways as required by Sections 410.5.3 and 1015.6.1 are not required to be enclosed.

7. Means of egress stairways from balconies, galleries or press boxes as provided for in Section 1028.5.1 are not required to be enclosed.

1022.2 Termination. Exit enclosures shall terminate at an exit discharge or a public way.

Exception: An exit enclosure shall be permitted to terminate at an exit passageway complying with Section 1023, provided the exit passageway terminates at an exit discharge or a public way.

1022.2.1 Extension. Where an exit enclosure is extended to an exit discharge or a public way by an exit passageway, the exit enclosure shall be separated from the exit passageway by a fire barrier constructed in accordance with Section 707 or a horizontal assembly constructed in accordance with Section 712, or both. The fire-resistance rating shall be at least equal to that required for the exit enclosure. A fire door assembly complying with Section 715.4 shall be installed in the fire barrier to provide a means of egress from the exit enclosure to the exit passageway. Openings in the fire barrier other than the fire door assembly are prohibited. Penetrations of the fire barrier are prohibited.

Exception: Penetrations of the fire barrier in accordance with Section 1022.4 shall be permitted.


----------



## alacreative (Jun 20, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> 1.1. The stairway is open to not more than one story above its level of exit discharge


This in itself seems to be saying that it does not need to be enclosed with fire barriers since the stair I am referring to is only open to a single floor above its discharge.  Right?


----------



## alacreative (Jun 20, 2014)

My mistake.  Didn't realize that was 1.1 under the first exception which is not the case for this situation.


----------



## alacreative (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay, it seems as though it does need to be fire rated as I can't find anything that leads me to state that it doesn't need to be.  Along the same lines, where in the code does it discuss the location of each of your means of egress?  I have two means of egress, where do I find how far apart they need to be, etc.?


----------



## steveray (Jun 21, 2014)

1015.2 Exit or exit access doorway arrangement. Required exits shall be located in a manner that makes their availability obvious. Exits shall be unobstructed at all times. Exit and exit access doorways shall be arranged in accordance with Sections 1015.2.1 and 1015.2.2.

1015.2.1 Two exits or exit access doorways. Where two exits or exit access doorways are required from any portion of the exit access, the exit doors or exit access doorways shall be placed a distance apart equal to not less than one-half of the length of the maximum overall diagonal dimension of the building or area to be served measured in a straight line between exit doors or exit access doorways. Interlocking or scissor stairs shall be counted as one exit stairway.

Exceptions:

1. Where exit enclosures are provided as a portion of the required exit and are interconnected by a 1-hour fire-resistance-rated corridor conforming to the requirements of Section 1018, the required exit separation shall be measured along the shortest direct line of travel within the corridor.

2. Where a building is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2, the separation distance of the exit doors or exit access doorways shall not be less than one-third of the length of the maximum overall diagonal dimension of the area served.


----------



## DC Tom (Jun 21, 2014)

This in the Building Code, not Fire Code.  You would also need to check the Massachusetts front end amendments.


----------



## steveray (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks Tom.....was hoping someone from MA would jump in...


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 21, 2014)

since the project is not a one or two family home, and especially if the building is over 35,000 cubic feet you will need to hire the service of a RDP to submit the project. If it is an existing building then you first go to chapter 34 of the IBC which then by amended and is replace with the 2009 IEBC with it's amendments. Once in the the IEBC determine the level of work and work area then go from there.

Oh and by the way if the building is over 7500 square feet total and the work is substantial be ready to fire sprinkle the building, if water is available.

Unless I see a plan and a chapter 34 review with it, no answer for me on a project  submitted to my office.


----------

